# Balisong Knife in Movies:  Pacific Rim - animated GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Oct 15, 2013)

Continuing with my project of making animated GIFs from the movies of the Balisong knife, today's set is from Pacific Rim.  

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/balisong-knife-in-movies-pacific-rim.html

Enjoy!


----------

